
Stock market forces can be modeled with a quantum harmonic oscillator - shawnee_
https://phys.org/news/2018-02-stock-quantum-harmonic-oscillator.html
======
drallison
"> modeling a particular market force that has been difficult to capture in
previous models. Empirical evidence shows that, when a stock return is
fluctuating in the short term, there exists a market force that draws the
fluctuating stock return back to its long-run equilibrium. This force is
related to the concept of mean reversion, which is the tendency of a stock to
return to its average price."

Talk of "market forces" and the like fall into the quantum voodoo school of
economics, IMHO.

~~~
Chris2048
wait, is that right:

> the tendency of a stock to return to its average price

return to its historical average? As applied to all stocks, or certain,
particular, mean-reverting stocks?

------
Chris2048
> a good approximation of the market force that restores a fluctuating stock
> return to equilibrium

Are we talking mean reversion here? A mathy example would be nice :-)

